# What type of coding job am I most qualiied for?



## mloughry (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I am trying to figure out which jobs I am most qualified for at this point.  I've had my CPC for about 2 years now but right now I am working at home for a Medical Staffing Agency and not really putting my coding skills to use.  I worked for about 5 years, while I was going to school to get certified, in a very unconventional outpatient clinic that did not accept insurance.  While I did a lot of ICD-9 and CPT coding, and set up bills for patients to submit to insurance companies, we didn't do anything in house.  I am concerned about not knowing the rules and how to use HCPCS as well as I should because of this, and it has now been a few years since my coding classes.  I feel like I could use a brush up, and I'm wondering what would help me.  Should I be trying to take ICD-10 courses now?  Should I take billing courses?  Are there any Remote jobs out there where the billing skills are not as essential or they take less experienced coders?  I'm not concerned with a high salary, I just need to convenience of working remotely.   I can't really work out of the home, unless it is very very part time.  Anyone have suggestions and ideas for me?

Thanks!
Melanie


----------



## cldavenport (Apr 18, 2013)

If you want to brush up on your coding skills, a good way would be to attend local chapter meetings/events. Unfortunately, remote coding positions I have seen posted require several years of coding experience. Good luck!


----------



## mjb5019 (Apr 18, 2013)

*accounts receivable*

I learned a whole lot about coding when I had to work denied claims.  There are some places who may hire a cpc to work the pending accounts receivables-where I last worked they hired people with no coding experience. Attend your local chapter meetings. We hire CPC-A's and always reach out to our 2 local chapters before the jobs are posted online.


----------



## mloughry (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  It is hard for me to work out of the home unless it is very part time, which has been my struggle.  I have a remote job in Medical Staffing right now but feel like I should be using my certification and trying to make a little more money.


----------



## jyotirvora (Apr 23, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Companies which offer jobs to CPC-A's as its very hard where i live and so if anyone know of any Remote Companies Please Post here.

Thanks
Jyoti Vora CPC-A,CPMA


----------



## airart (Apr 25, 2013)

*CPC remote*

I would suggest this is the perfect time to brush those skills up and study to get your CPC-H certification.  There are more remote jobs available if you have the CCS (AHIMA) or CPC-H certification.  

I am in your boat too.  I have 20+ years experience in insurance, billing, A/R, claims processing, etc.  I have limited time of actual coding even though I have had my CPC certification since 2006.

I am studying on my CPC-H, CPMA, and CPC-P currently.  I am also taking the online courses through AAPC for the Anatomy and Pathophysiology for ICD-10.  I want to take the new CPB test too.  Anybody know if they give a discount for taking multiple exams in the same year??  hehe  (crossing fingers)  

I love the forums, I am on here daily reading and posting.  Mainly in the Reimbursement forum since that is my forte, but I learn so much of what people are seeing and it keeps me up to date on coding and billing.


----------



## beachmom0930@yahoo.com (Apr 28, 2013)

I too think that the forum is so helpful.  It is helping me to figure out what my next step in the coding field needs to be.  I am taking the CPC exam for the 2nd time this Saturday, May 4th.  I came to the forum to take a break and to remind myself why I am working so hard to pass this exam.  Wish me luck!


----------

